# In the market, general GTO questions



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

In place of salesman that will tell me the car has anything I want it to have... I'm thinking about leasing a GTO next and have some general questions.

Fortunately, my Blizack snowtires from my RX-8 will fit on the GTO. When not whaling on the car, how is it in the snow? I read it has traction control, how is it? Most importantly, does it have sway control? My 8 is the balls in the snow, as long as its not deep enough that you are plowing. Once its that deep forget it.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

I've had my GTO just over 3 weeks and have already seen HEAVY rain and some very light snow/ice. I was very impressed with the GTO and didn't have any scary moments (on stock tires). I cut strait through an extremely deep puddle at 70mph and while there was alot of spray and noise there was no hydroplaning I could feel... the bulk of the car seemed to cut right through the water.

Also from your other thread...



l008com said:


> Torque:
> Obviously the GTO blows the RX8 away in this catagory. Its really nice too, the car just takes off, no need to downshift and rev to 9500RPM
> 
> Handling:
> ...


Torque:
The GTO and LS1/LS2 (like their LT1 predecessors) are tourque monsters. I doubt you'l ever find the GTO lacking in any reasonable situation. The RX8's wankel rotary is by nature a high reving engine not known for having abundance of torque.

Handling:
My steering seems tight and responsive... not as much as some BMW 3 series and VW Jettas i've driven (not mine, don't judge) but definitely adequate and comfrotable without being TOO responsive/unforgiving.

Interior:
From what i've seen of the RX8 interior it has a trendy design but didn't do much for me in terms of styling, especially the circle on the head unit and the two-tone leather (looks like vinyl in pictures, not sure about real life). The GTO seems to be tastefully done but does lack some higher end features (electronic climate control, navigation, heated seats). I don't mind this so much and it's also alot less to break.

Driving:
I drive an A4 so I can't comment... would have loved the M6 but since my fiance was buying it for me it had to be something she could drive as well (man i tried hard to convince her i could teach her).

Radio:
The stock system isn't top end but with some adjustments (chosing the right EQ, adjusting the amp gain in the trunk) it can sound better than most stock systems (outside something like the Lexus Mark Levinson systems, not quite as good as the F Body Monsoon).

Exhaust:
On my '04 i feel the exhaust is really a bit too tame. It never gets my attention inside unless i really punch it. The 05/06s are a bit more aggressive but i'd still be looking for louder/lower/rumblier (is that a word?). It's definitely an overall different sound than the high reving wankel.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

l008com said:


> In place of salesman that will tell me the car has anything I want it to have... I'm thinking about leasing a GTO next and have some general questions.
> 
> Fortunately, my Blizack snowtires from my RX-8 will fit on the GTO. When not whaling on the car, how is it in the snow? I read it has traction control, how is it? Most importantly, does it have sway control? My 8 is the balls in the snow, as long as its not deep enough that you are plowing. Once its that deep forget it.


If you like the car, don't let winter driving stop you from buying one.

The GTO does very well in snow and ice with a set of Blizzaks. Not so good with the stock tires or summer rubber. My GTO is a daily driver and I don't think twice about my 45 mile commute in bad weather. I'm more worried about getting hit by some dimwit running on bald tires than getting stuck in the GTO. The traction control helps and the M6 can help you limit torque on starts. The car is actually very tossable in snow. It's a blast drifting through turns in total control.


----------



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

So does this mean it has say controls or? I know they probably don't call it that, they probably have some nice tech name for it. In my 8, with it turned on, it is not possible to fishtail, even on ice. The closest I got once was leaning into a turn getting progressively tigher, doing about 35. It just barely started to slide and then the brakes striaghtend me right out. I know that with the 8's stock tires, absolutely any amount of snow is suicide in the car, but with the blizzaks its better than most SUVs ive driven. 

As far as the interiors go...
I have the red trimmed interior, its really nice. The circle radio was a little odd... but at least its not the gto's radio  
I didn't know about the heated seats, that sucks. I looooove heated seats. I got them put in my blazer aftermarket I like em so much. But I'll probably just get a remote starter and call it even.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm giving alot of thought to remote starter... anyone done this to a gto? perhaps w/ stock parts from Holden?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Stephen Hopkins said:


> I'm giving alot of thought to remote starter... anyone done this to a gto? perhaps w/ stock parts from Holden?


I have a remote starter in mine. First you have to get another key from Pontiac, 100.00, the have it programmed by them or someone with a Tech II. After that a remote can be installed. The extra key is required because it has a transponder in it and it will be needed to utilize a remote starter.


----------



## vette68 (Oct 8, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> I have a remote starter in mine. First you have to get another key from Pontiac, 100.00, the have it programmed by them or someone with a Tech II. After that a remote can be installed. The extra key is required because it has a transponder in it and it will be needed to utilize a remote starter.


I'm jealous. I had a 00 Bonneville SSEi with a remote starter and I loved it. It was real nice, especially as cold as winters can be in Cleveland. But I won't be able to get one on the GTO. Can't put one on an M6. Oh, well...


----------



## Rachane (Feb 20, 2006)

*Considerations*

(1) As you may already have noticed, the trunk space is small [because of the gas tank relocated to its front].

(2) If you're getting a GTO and are concerned about wet/winter weather, note that the 17" wheels come with all-weather tires while the 18" wheels come with summer-only tires.

(3) This is an unusually heavy, strongly-built car compared with similar-size American ones. The bad side is that this does affect performance to some extent. The good side is that it feels & drives more like a Mercedes than an American car. Test-drive a GTO over rough pavement: quiet and solid as a rock. Do the same thing in a current Mustang: rattle, shake & stumble.

(4) The GTO's seats, both front and rear, are among the best-built and most comfortable in the world. Important for you, for your passengers, for long trips.

(5) For whatever odd reason - dodging wallabys or whatever - all of these cars arrive from Australia with their headlights aimed down. Ask the dealer to aim them before you take delivery, so you can see something besides your own front bumper at night.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

You might want to look at other options besides leasing. I got a far better deal than a lease with financing with a 4.9 percent from GMAC which put my payments slighlty lower than a lease. These cars do not lease well and have bad residuals.


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

My buddy just got an RX-8, and by the looks of it, the trunk is about the same size as the GTO trunk. A bit longer front to back, a bit narrower, and a bit less deep. I've had mine a year+, and I honestly haven't missed having a big trunk yet. I won't be picking up a family from the airport in the GTO though.

It doesn't feel as spacious in the front, probably 'coz it isn't, and there is definitely not as much back seat room in the 8. Both are two seat only in the back.

Seems like he's getting just about the same gas mileage as I do - both around 17mpg.

I really like the 8 - it's a cool little car with the ability to carry 4, and it's fast enough for just about anyone. I like the more solid feel of the GTO - kind of a sports Panzer. The Mazda gearshift is way slicker - it's like a video game controller compared to the GTO. Diff'rent strokes.


----------



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

Does the GTO come with a valet key? Thats what cadillac customer usually use for the extra needed key. Plus unless things have changed, you only need the tech 2 to program remotes. To program keys, you just need 40 minutes of spare time..........

Yeah I did notice that my teeth seems to not rattle quite so much when hitting bumps in teh GTO. I also noticed the gear shift issue right away. 

My RX-8's snow tires will fit on the pontiacs's 18" wheels so thats not an issue. But what are these 17's you are talking about? On the build your own GTO page on the pontiac web site, the only options I see are both for 18" wheels???

Also anyone know about them sway controls? Present? Not present?


----------



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

lotaguts said:


> You might want to look at other options besides leasing. I got a far better deal than a lease with financing with a 4.9 percent from GMAC which put my payments slighlty lower than a lease. These cars do not lease well and have bad residuals.


Is there any way I can figure out my residuals on my own? I've been doing some calculations on my own and it looks like my lease is going to be pretty cheap, relatively. But thats based on guessing at a residual. Any way I can check this BEFORE actually going to the dealer?


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I might be able to help you....what state are you in?


----------



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

GOATGIRL said:


> I might be able to help you....what state are you in?


Massachusetts


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

l008com said:


> Massachusetts


Okay...your residuals for your region are as follows:

24 months= 62% for 15k miles a year 65% for 12k miles a year
30 months= 57% for 15k miles a year 60% for 12k miles a year
36 months= 53% for 15k miles a year 56% for 12k miles a year
48 months= 45% for 15k miles a year 48% for 12k miles a year

All of these residuals are through GMAC leasing and are subject to change...but they should be pretty accurate and with approved credit...

I hope this helps you!


----------



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

GOATGIRL said:


> Okay...your residuals for your region are as follows:
> 
> 24 months= 62% for 15k miles a year 65% for 12k miles a year
> 30 months= 57% for 15k miles a year 60% for 12k miles a year
> ...


Those percentages are based on MSRP right, not the "agreed upon price"? Thats is pretty ****ty for a 3 year lease.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

They are based on MSRP...not agreed price...all leases are that way no matter what part of the country you're from. It's really not that bad! I was a finance manager at an import store (which will remain nameless!) before I became the new car director at a Pontiac dealership, and those residuals are very competative with all the imports! Residuals are based on how well the used car market is doing...I've seen some residuals on certain cars that are a hellva a lot worse!


----------



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

GOATGIRL said:


> They are based on MSRP...not agreed price...all leases are that way no matter what part of the country you're from. It's really not that bad! I was a finance manager at an import store (which will remain nameless!) before I became the new car director at a Pontiac dealership, and those residuals are very competative with all the imports! Residuals are based on how well the used car market is doing...I've seen some residuals on certain cars that are a hellva a lot worse!


Do you have any insider info on incentives? I wouldn't be buying mine until the end of april afer all the current ones end. I'm hoping my GM card money will still be maxxed to $2000? And I'm also hoping I still have an extra $500, maybe more???? Lets hope...


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I wish I could help you on that one but we REALLY don't know what the new incentives will be until the first day of the month...also, your incentives depend on what region of the country you live in. Are you active military by chance?


----------



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

GOATGIRL said:


> I wish I could help you on that one but we REALLY don't know what the new incentives will be until the first day of the month...also, your incentives depend on what region of the country you live in. Are you active military by chance?


Nope I blow stuff up but only for fun....

What about 3 years at 10K a year?


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

l008com said:


> Nope I blow stuff up but only for fun....
> 
> What about 3 years at 10K a year?


58%...


----------



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

Did new incentives come out for March? If so, what are they? And when do they expire.


----------

